# Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden



## Shazhudao945

Guten Tag zusammen.

Bei meiner Arbeit bekomme ich ab und zu immer solche Sätze:

Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden. 

(Kontext: Drücken und halten Sie den Button durch das Loch in der Montageplatte für min. 8 Sekunden, bis dieser spürbar klickt.)

Zusammen mit dem Kontext verstehe ich den Satz so:
(Der Button bei der Montageplatte) kann  mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden. 

Deshalb möchte ich mal bestätigen, ob ich ihn richtig verstanden habe und warum man den Satz so umgeschrieben hat.

Danke sehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

Shazhudao945 said:


> Deshalb möchte ich mal bestätigen [lassen], ob ich ihn richtig verstanden habe


Ja, Du hast ihn richtig verstanden.


Shazhudao945 said:


> und warum man den Satz so umgeschrieben hat.


Was nennst Du "umgeschrieben"?
Edit: Dass "Bei der Montageplatte" am Satzanfang steht, ist eine ganz normale Sache. Cf.: #6

Vergleiche Sie wartet vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund (Tekamolo) (besonders* ab #17*)


----------



## Hutschi

Shazhudao945 said:


> (Der Button bei der Montageplatte) kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden.


Das ist die unmarkierte (normale) Wortstellung.
Man kann durch Änderung der Reihenfolge etwas hervorheben.
Besondere Stellen hierfür sind die erste und die letzte Stelle - sowie manchmal besondere Stellen in der Mitte.)


Shazhudao945 said:


> Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden.



Hier ist es "Bei der Montageplatte". Das ist zugleich der Punkt, um den es geht. Was behandle ich jetzt? Die Montageplatte
 Die Reihenfolge entspricht der Reihenfolge des Ablaufs.
Das ist der Hauptvorteil.

1. Montageplatte (Ort) - steht vorn, das dient der Einordnung.
2. Button (was)
3. mit spitzem Gegenstand erreichen (Mittel und Tätigkeit) - steht hinten, diese Stelle merkt man sich am besten.



Weil der Satz relativ kurz ist, ist es nicht ganz so wichtig.  "Der Button bei der Montageplatte" funktioniert auch sehr gut.

Es ist ein technischer Text. Bei solchen Texten ist es oft günstig, zuerst anzugeben, um was es geht und anschließend, was man machen muss oder was das Ergebnis ist.

In Deutsch sind die Satzglieder sehr beweglich aus zwei Gründen:
1. Verb bzw. Verbklammer mit konjugierter Verbform an zweiter Stelle. Damit sit der Platz vor dem Verb automatisch hervorgehoben.
2. Deklination. Damit ist die Beziehung zwischen den Wörtern bzw. Wortgruppen klar. In Sprachen ohne Deklination gibt es andere Mittel.


Edit:_ Überlappt mit JClaudeK_


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Das ist die unmarkierte (normale) Wortstellung.


Nicht ganz.

Unmarkiert ist diese Satzstellung:


> Der Button bei der Montageplatte kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden.


Nebenbei gesagt: so klingt der Satz m.E. natürlicher.

In


> Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden.


wird "bei der Montageplatte" (unnötigerweise) hervorgehoben.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Nicht ganz.
> 
> ...
> 
> wird "bei der Montageplatte" (unnötigerweise) hervorgehoben.



"Unnötigerweise" - dazu fehlt Kontext.

Bereits wenn Stilrichtlinien vorhanden sind, ist es gegebenenfalls nötig - oder auch "verboten".

Es gibt hier zwei verschiedene Notwendigkeiten, die in Konkurrenz stehen:

1. Vereinfachung des Lesens und Verstehens. Das kann hier bei "Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden." leichter sein.

2. Vereinfachung von Maschinenübersetzung:
Das ist wahrscheinlich hier einfacher: "Der Button bei der Montageplatte kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden."


Vergleiche: Übersetzung mit Deepl:
_1. "Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden."_

_"_*With the*_ mounting plate, the button can be reached with a pointed object (pin)."_
Das klingt für mich falsch.

_2._ "Der Button bei der Montageplatte kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden."

_The button at the mounting plate can be reached with a pointed object (pin)._
Das klingt für mich korrekt (bei "pointed object" sollte es aber bessere Übersetzungen geben.)

---
Für Nichtmuttersprachler ist wahrscheinlich 2. ebenfalls einfacher.

Für mich ist 1. einfacher.  Für mich ist einfacher, erst eine Orientierung zu haben und dann zu wissen, was ich tun soll.
Das habe ich sehr regelmäßig festgestellt. Wenn mir jemand erst sagt, was ich tun soll und erst später, um was es geht, habe ich Probleme.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nach nochmaligem Lesen und besonders durch den Übersetzungsfehler von DeepL



Hutschi said:


> _1. "Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden."
> 
> "_*With the*_ mounting plate ,  the button can be reached with a pointed object (pin)." _
> Das klingt für mich falsch.


ist mir klar geworden, dass {der Button bei der Montageplatte} in dieser Reihenfolge zusammengehört.

Die Ergänzung "bei der Montageplatte" definiert "Button":

*Welcher Button* kann  mit einem spitzen Gegenstand erreicht werden.? - {*Der Button bei der Montageplatte*} und nicht irgendein anderer Buotton. 

Es ist also keine _"ganz normale Sache"_, dass der Satz so umformuliert wurde:


> Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button  mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden.






Shazhudao945 said:


> warum man den Satz so umgeschrieben hat.


Das ist einfach eine schlechte Formulierung, der wahrscheinlich eine Übersetzung aus einer anderen Sprache zugrunde liegt (wie so oft bei Gebrauchsanweisungen usw.).


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Nach nochmaligem Lesen ... ist mir klar geworden, dass {der Button bei der Montageplatte} in dieser Reihenfolge zusammengehört.
> 
> Die Ergänzung "bei der Montageplatte" definiert "Button":
> 
> *Welcher Button* kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand erreicht werden.? - {*Der Button bei der Montageplatte*} und nicht irgendein anderer Buotton.



Das sehe ich total anders. Vgl.

_Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand erreicht werden, beim Flux-Kompensator ist das nicht so einfach möglich._


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Die Ergänzung "bei der Montageplatte" definiert "Button":
> 
> *Welcher Button* kann mit einem spitzen Gegenstand erreicht werden.? - {*Der Button bei der Montageplatte*} und nicht irgendein anderer Buotton.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand erreicht werden, *[aber]*  beim Flux-Kompensator ist das nicht so einfach möglich.


Na, hier werden zwei Möglichkeiten gegenübergestellt, das ist  was anderes.

@Shazhudao945 müsste uns sagen, ob nach dem OP-Satz auch so ein Gegensatz genannt wird, dann wäre die Satzstellung in Ordnung.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Na, hier werden zwei Möglichkeiten gegenübergestellt, das ist  was anderes.


Ich habe die Ergänzung nur gebracht, um die Funktion von "bei" zu verdeutlichen.

Anderes Beispiel:

_Bei englischen Autos sitzt das Lenkrad rechts._ (DeepL: _In English cars, the steering wheel is located on the right._)

Möglicherweise habe ich dich auch falsch verstanden. Für mich klingt "der Button bei der Montageplatte" wie "der Button in der Nähe der Montageplatte".  Die Umstellung blockiert diese Lesart.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> Für mich klingt "der Button bei der Montageplatte" wie "der Button in der Nähe der Montageplatte".


Das stimmt!


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Für mich klingt "der Button bei der Montageplatte" wie "der Button in der Nähe der Montageplatte".


Ja eben.


Shazhudao945 said:


> (Kontext: Drücken und halten Sie den Button durch das Loch in der Montageplatte für min. 8 Sekunden, bis dieser spürbar klickt.)


"_der Button in der Nähe der Montageplatte_" passt doch zu diesem Kontext, oder? Der Button befindet sich offensichtlich nicht an der Montageplatte.


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> "_der Button in der Nähe der Montageplatte_" passt doch zu diesem Kontext, oder? Der Button befindet sich offensichtlich nicht an der Montageplatte.



Das mag sein, aberi ich sehe hier "bei" trotzdem nicht als lokale Präposition (siehe das Beispiel "Bei englischen Autos ...").

Am ehesten passt m.E. noch Bedeutung 8 im Duden:


> 8. zur Angabe der Begleitumstände; betreffs; in Bezug auf jemanden, etwas
> _- anders sind die Verhältnisse bei Erdöl und Erdgas_


_
Anders sind die Verhältnisse bei der Montageplatte. Dort kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden._


----------



## Hutschi

Die Bedienknöpfe beim Radio sind meist am Radio befestigt. 

"Beim" drückt hier die Zugehörigkeit aus.
Diese Bedeutung habe ich im Duden nicht gefunden.

Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button ...
(Der zur Montageplatte gehörende Button kann ...)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button ...


Ich interpretiere genau diese Formulierung schon als "Im Falle der Montageplatte kann..." und das könnte passen. 

Dagegen vermittelt "Der Button bei der Montageplatte" den falschen Eindruck. Die Reihenfolge ist hier schon entscheidend.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Dagegen vermittelt "Der Button bei der Montageplatte" den falschen Eindruck. Die Reihenfolge ist hier schon entscheidend.


Genau.
Es "verbessert" den Satz, indem er ihn eindeutig macht, aber es scheint eine "Verschlimmbesserung" zu sein.

Bei einer Übersetzung treten dieselben Probleme auf, deshalb hat der Originalsatz keinen besonders guten Stil.


----------



## Shazhudao945

JClaudeK said:


> Vergleiche Sie wartet vor dem Kino auf ihren Freund (Tekamolo) (besonders* ab #17*)


Der Satz da ist einfacher, weil "vor dem Kino" bestimmt das Adverbiale für warten ist.

Bei Betriebsanleitungen ist es komplizierter, da sind meistens solche Ausdrucke:

A von B abziehen  (A des Bs oder A ´von B weg´abziehen? es ist für mich sogar mit Kontext nicht ganz klar, die beiden Bedeutungen ähneln sich.)
A bei B drücken  (sind A und B zusammen? Es ist möglicher, aber kann es auch sein, A und B sind getrennt und man soll A ´ins B oder ans B´ drücken?)

einpaar Beispiele:
2 Ölleitungen für Wärmetauscher an Ölwanne erneuern (nach Prüfung)
Stromschiene an Pyrosicherung in Batteriegehäuse aus-, einbauen


----------



## Hutschi

Shazhudao945 said:


> 2 Ölleitungen für Wärmetauscher an Ölwanne erneuern (nach Prüfung)
> Stromschiene an Pyrosicherung in Batteriegehäuse aus-, einbauen


Beide sind nicht eindeutig klar. Das ist problematisch.
Beim Schreiben merkt man es oft nicht.

2 *Ölleitungen* (für Wärmetauscher) *an Ölwanne erneuern* (nach Prüfung)
2 *Ölleitungen für Wärmetauscher* (an Ölwanne) *erneuern* (nach Prüfung)



*Stromschiene an Pyrosicherung* (in Batteriegehäuse) *aus-, einbauen
Stromschiene *(an Pyrosicherung)* in Batteriegehäuse aus-, einbauen*

Ich habe hier die wesentlichen Teile markiert. Es gibt einen Unterschied, was genau erneuert bzw. ein- oder ausgebaut werden soll.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Beide sind nicht eindeutig klar. Das ist problematisch.
> ...
> Es gibt einen Unterschied, was genau erneuert bzw. ein- oder ausgebaut werden soll.



Das Problem ist wohl eher ein sprachliches als ein technisches.  Durch den (sachlichen) Kontext dürfte einem Techniker vor Ort klar sein, was gemeint ist.  Eventuell ist eine der beiden Lesarten technisch unmöglich oder es gibt technisch gesehen keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist meist so. Genauer Kontext macht vieles klar, insbesondere, wenn Bilder und Illustrationen da sind.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> 1. Vereinfachung des Lesens und Verstehens. Das kann hier bei "Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden." leichter sein.


Laut _Shazhdaos_ Anfrage ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


Shazhudao945 said:


> Deshalb möchte ich mal bestätigen, ob ich ihn richtig verstanden habe und warum man den Satz so umgeschrieben hat.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Laut _Shazhdaos_ Anfrage ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


Ich habe das gesehen.
Es muss noch hinzu: Beim vorgesehenen "Empfänger". (Für wen?)

Deshalb habe ich die Übersetzungsprobleme mit angesprochen.
Die treten natürlich auch bei "L2"-Sprechern auf. (Deutsch als Zweitsprache).

Für diese ist ein "vereinfachtes" Deutsch wahrscheinlich besser.

Ich habe lange als technischer Redakteur in Englisch Dokumentationen geschrieben. Zielpublikum waren L2-Sprecher in verschiedenen Ländern.

Ich hatte mich zunächst gewundert, wieso ich mit meinem sicher nicht auf L1-Niveau liegenden Englisch ausgewählt wurde.
Es wurde mir klarer, als ich Dokumentationen von L1-Sprechern las.

Wir verwendeten Stilrichtlinien. Die waren für Muttersprachler, sagen wir, schwierig, denn es war eine Art "vereinfachtes" Englisch.
Sätze von Muttersprachlern sind für L2-Sprecher oft zu komplex.

Ein L1-Sprecher zeigte mir mal stolz, wie er drei Informationen in einem Satz untergebracht hatte, indem er Kunstgriffe von Englisch verwendete.
Ich stellte den Satz um in drei kurze Sätze. Er fand die dann sogar besser als seinen.

--
In unserem Fall:
Dokumentation für L2-Sprecher sollte regelmäßige Strukturen verwenden, also eher "SPO" Subjekt-Prädikat-Objekt-Reihenfolge.
Die Sätze sollten nicht zu lang sein.
Und das Ganze sollte thematisch strukturiert sein.

"Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden."

*Reset*:
Der Reset-Knopf befindet sich leicht versenkt auf der Montageplatte.
Man kann ihn mit einem spitzen Gegenstand erreichen.

Besser:
*Reset*
Der Reset-Knopf befindet sich leicht versenkt auf der Montageplatte.
Um einen Reset auszuführen/für ein Reset des Systems, drücken Sie ihn mit einem spitzen Gegenstand.
Achtung: Das System bricht die laufenden Programme ab und stellt den Originalzustand her.  (Das ist ein Beispiel, hier sollte stehen, was passiert.)

Thema: Wo, was, wie, was passiert.


Auch Muttersprachler verstehen es dann besser.


----------



## Frieder

Shazhudao945 said:


> Bei der Montageplatte kann der Button mit einem spitzen Gegenstand (Stift) erreicht werden.


Oft ist es ja so, dass derjenige, der solche Anleitungen schreibt entweder keine Ahnung von der Sache hat, oder/und des Deutschen nicht vollumfänglich mächtig ist. Vielleicht hatte derjenige dann auch keine rechte Lust, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Dann kommt schon mal so etwas dabei heraus.



Shazhudao945 said:


> Drücken und halten Sie den Button durch das Loch in der Montageplatte für min. 8 Sekunden, bis dieser spürbar klickt.


Das hingegen ist klar verständlich – zumindest _sprachlich_. Wie das _praktisch _funktionieren soll (ein Knopf, der erst nach 8 Sekunden des Drückens klickt) ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Oft ist es ja so, dass derjenige, der solche Anleitungen schreibt entweder keine Ahnung von der Sache hat, oder/und des Deutschen nicht vollumfänglich mächtig ist.


Hier ist es eher "keine Ahnung von technischer Redaktion".
Deutsch würden Leute, die wenig von der Sprache wissen, diese Konstruktion nicht verwenden.


Frieder said:


> Das hingegen ist klar verständlich – zumindest _sprachlich_. Wie das _praktisch _funktionieren soll (ein Knopf, der erst nach 8 Sekunden des Drückens klickt) ist eine andere Sache.


Das wäre in dem Beispiel sehr wahrscheinlich eine Sicherheitsvorkehrung, damit man nur drückt, wenn es wirklich notwendig ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Wie das _praktisch _funktionieren soll (ein Knopf, der erst nach 8 Sekunden des Drückens klickt) ist eine andere Sache.


Ich schätze, auch das ist ein Übersetzungsfehler.

Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit muss man den Knopf so niederdrücken, bis er spürbar klickt, und dann 8 sec festhalten.


----------



## Shazhudao945

JClaudeK said:


> Ja eben.
> 
> "_der Button in der Nähe der Montageplatte_" passt doch zu diesem Kontext, oder? Der Button befindet sich offensichtlich nicht an der Montageplatte.


Keine Ahnung, ich bekomme nur Texte ohne Bilder .... aber nach den bisherigen Übersetzungen der ähnlichen Texte (von anderen Mitarbeitern vor ein paar Jahren), die bestanden ist, ist der Button irgendwie in der Nähe von der Platte, kann an oder sogar in der Platte sein (wie die Patrone in dem Revolver). Zum Glück habe wir in unserer Muttersprache einige Präpositionen, die für solche unklare Verhältnisse geeignet sind(ähnlich wie in Deutsch steht auf für _on_ und _onto_).


----------



## anahiseri

Ich glaube nicht, dass *bei* hier die richtige Präposition ist, wo auch immer sich der Button befindet. So wie das in der Anfrage (Nr.1) erklärt wird, scheint mir, der Button is unter der Platte.


----------



## Hutschi

Shazhudao945 said:


> Keine Ahnung, ich bekomme nur Texte ohne Bilder .... aber nach den bisherigen Übersetzungen der ähnlichen Texte (von anderen Mitarbeitern vor ein paar Jahren), die bestanden ist, ist der Button irgendwie in der Nähe von der Platte, kann an oder sogar in der Platte sein (wie die Patrone in dem Revolver). Zum Glück habe wir in unserer Muttersprache einige Präpositionen, die für solche unklare Verhältnisse geeignet sind(ähnlich wie in Deutsch steht auf für _on_ und _onto_).


Ein Hinweis: Falls Du professionell übersetzt, wende Dich an den Hersteller, was in der Beschreibung gemeint ist. Rückfragen sind nicht verkehrt, kompliziert kann es nur durch interne Regeln sein, wer mit wem in Kontakt treten darf.
Es wäre eigentlich gut, die Mehrdeutigkeit zu beseitigen.

"Bei" hat sehr viele Bedeutungen, wie man das bei diesem Beispiel sieht.

Bevor man etwas verbessern kann, sollte der Inhalt klar sein.

Ich habe das innerhalb der Firma mit den Entwicklern gemacht, manchmal aber über (indirekten) Kontakt mit Kunden.
(In den Spezifikationen gab es manchmal Mehrdeutigkeiten, die wurden dann oft gleich mit verbessert.)


----------

